# WOW! Neighbor's new IS350 is doing 13 second 1/4 miles!



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

RPM Photography said:


> Honestly its still a Lexus, it will never drive like a BMW.
> 
> My mom has a new GS, its really, to be honest, horrible. I mean, it can perform, but you do not feel anything thats going on. You feel very disconnected. I actually didn't feel comfortable driving quickly in it.


+1
I was at a Lexus delaership last week with a buddy, looked at the is350, I kid you not the salesman said "yeah this is like a BMW", I said "yeah but its not:rofl: "


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Isn't the Lexus only available with a slushbox tranny? Thats a deal killer for me. I do like the look of the IS 350 alot though. 

We did a back to back comparo drive a couple years ago against the new 3, the Audi A4 quatrro and the G35...all sport packages. Both the Audi and the G35 had more power, but neither compared in how well the 3 handled and drove. The 3 kicked @ss and it even didn't feel that much down on power as opposed to the other two.

As for dealer service...we have been treated wonderfully at Cunningham in San Diego for the past 7 years. Quite a difference from the previous General Motors dealers I had always visited because I was a Chevy guy forever before.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The only Japanese car I'd ever buy is an Infiniti, they're basically the Japanese BMW the way they look at performance and handling characteristics, I also like the fact they don't have any FWD cars.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*You Guys Are 2 Funny... Now, Can I Join in on the Fun...*

I think when your pockets are driving your decision, there are no better compromises (SHORT TERM) than a Infiniti or Lexus.

In life, there is only one and we all have our own opions about who or what that is... Some say those who will not choose anything less than a BMW has his/her blinders on, well I say, we choose to drive our cars whilst other tend to compare their substitutes to BMW...

You see it all the time, don't you..? They wanna show that they are better in everyway; on the highways, track, Rag-Mags, etc...

Get what you want and be happy... Just remember, you will always compare your ride to BMW no matter what you say or not say.:rofl:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*You Are Correct...*



BmW745On19's said:


> The only Japanese car I'd ever buy is an Infiniti, they're basically the Japanese BMW the way they look at performance and handling characteristics, I also like the fact they don't have any FWD cars.


If I had too... I would buy the Infiniti (Nissan) too.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kbuicker said:


> Geez! did you guys know they were that fast! I am shocked! Good for Lexus! I bet BMWs ears perked up when they heard that! I think Lexus might be producing them at the M3 performance, but at a 330 price point? Wow! I'm impressed!


Fast in a straight line. That's it.

IS350 = :thumbdwn:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*U're Correct*



blueguydotcom said:


> Fast in a straight line. Cruddy automanual - try a double downshift, as takes eons - and it handles like a land yacht. Ask a Lexus dealer how to order one...yeah you can't really order an IS350 to spec.
> 
> I priced the IS350 against a 330i and even a 335i outfitted the way I wanted. The IS350 came out more expensive and with items I don't want - like a bad automatic transmission. The IS350 came out to 39k and change. My ED 330i was 35.7k and a 335i would be 38k.
> 
> IS350 = :thumbdwn:


They Only Look At The Short-Term...Gains! In the long run they pay out the wha-zoo and yet they feel better off with a better deal.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

krash said:


> G35 is a nice car. I'm still leaning towards a 335 though...If you're leasing, the 335 is just as cheap, plus you get free maintenance. Infiniti/Nissan are maintenance whores...They really get you big time with all service checkups...


This is one on the reasons I ordered a BMW and can't wait to return my M45. Every time I take it in for an oil change the advisor is trying to get $700 to $1000 out of me. Its really annoying :thumbdwn: , free service visits :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

kbuicker said:


> Geez! did you guys know they were that fast! I am shocked! Good for Lexus! I bet BMWs ears perked up when they heard that! I think Lexus might be producing them at the M3 performance, but at a 330 price point? Wow! I'm impressed!


Old news - like last year. Yes, it will outrun a '06 330i. However, it won't outrun an '07 335i.



BmW745On19's said:


> The only Japanese car I'd ever buy is an Infiniti, they're basically the Japanese BMW the way they look at performance and handling characteristics, I also like the fact they don't have any FWD cars.


The only reason they don't have FWD car is they discontinued the poor selling I series. Lexus still sells the ES for one reason - they make a ton of money on it. I don't care what else a manufacturer sells - only the quality of the product I'm buying.

I'd consider a IS350 if they'd let me do Japanese delivery on it (and have a manual transmission in it).


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Sure Ya Right!*



cwsqbm said:


> I'd consider a IS350 if they'd let me do Japanese delivery on it (and have a manual transmission in it).


\

Yep, ten years from now, so don't hold ya breath.:rofl:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I bet in a short while, there will be another thread titled:

"WOW! Neighbor's new IS350 understeered into a light pole!!!!"

Like Jeremy Clarkson said about American cars (holds true for all cars): Sure, some of them [American cars] have a fair bit of power, and are very cheap. But what good is power when at the next corner, you're going to understeer into a tree?"


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I bet in a short while, there will be another thread titled:
> 
> "WOW! Neighbor's new IS350 understeered into a light pole!!!!"
> 
> Like Jeremy Clarkson said about American cars (holds true for all cars): Sure, some of them [American cars] have a fair bit of power, and are very cheap. But what good is power when at the next corner, you're going to understeer into a tree?"


Which BMW model doesn't understeer out of the box?

Alex


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Which BMW model doesn't understeer out of the box?
> 
> Alex


The M3 will oversteer like hell at its limits, but its controllable.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> The M3 will oversteer like hell at its limits, but its controllable.


My M3 would do that, but that was power on oversteer. It's naturally tendency was to understeer initially.

Alex


----------



## SpeedR (Feb 11, 2007)

My wife wanted (and got of course) an IS-350 3 months ago. I must admit, it is FAST and actually handles very well. It sticks like glue in the turns and surprises you if you look at the spedo in a turn. Just for kicks tried the same turns in my E46 back to back, and (hold on guys) the IS-350 almost stays with the M in long radius turns. Short radius and decreasing radius no comparision to the M. However, the IS is respectable...in numbers alone.

Here is the BIG BUT. The IS is boring to drive, no road feel, no feed back, NO SOUL!! You are so isolated from the driving experence, you might as well just be driving on your X-Box or Play Station.

Since its the wife's car, I do like the fact it my never see the inside of a service department.


----------



## smader12 (May 23, 2005)

Not sure how it drives, but I sat in one at the auto show because I liked the look. I found there***8217;s a strangely placed (and rather large) hump on the floor just in front of the throttle. Any company that would such an obtrusive bulge to be part of the cockpit doesn***8217;t really care about the driver. Anyway, I***8217;m sure the 350 is fast, but I question the quarter mile times. Car and Driver tracked it at 13.99 (essentially 14, which is what I had read somewhere else), and wrote the following when comparing the 350 to the 330i: ***8220;So as long as you stay in a straight line throughout your driving experience, it appears the Lexus is the car for you. But who wants to drive in a straight line?***8221;. At any rate, I***8217;m still sure this is a very enjoyable and fast car, but take the story to a Lexus board and enjoy the praises there.


----------



## smader12 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, that was an Autoweek review, not Car and Driver.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

All good points. Lexus is a nice car but all I know is when I plop my a$$ in my car, both ends of my lips start to point up and I have this uncontrollable urge to grin


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

The IS350 was my second choice, right behind the e90 330i I bought. I test drove both, back-to-back between two nearby dealers, twice before deciding. It didn't matter that the IS350 was more powerful and comfortable. The e90 won my heart easily with its connection to the road while being luxurious enough to satisfy my wife.

The IS suspension and steering feel is a joke. Felt like a 1950's Buick going around corners. For a commute-only car it would have been comfy though.


----------

